# to all NC35+ on a blush hunt



## CandeeNova (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Everybody!!

Today, I was in a hurry doing my makeup so I grabbed the first blush in sight which happened to be my sister's Mocha blush.  

I am NC 35 ish (inching into an NC 37) and my sister is NC 25. But wow! I LOVE this blush!!! It's the perfect pink blush for my skin tone! It's very natural, yet brightens my complexion.

Just wanted to share sice I know how hard it is for WOC to find a pretty pink blush that doesn't look like it belongs to barbie. lol

Good luck on your blush hunts!


----------



## QueenBam (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ill check into this. Right now i;ve only been using fleur power (I', NC35 as well) but very very lightly, as it is reeeally pigmented. but this might be better


----------



## CandeeNova (Jun 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QueenBam* 

 
_Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ill check into this. Right now i;ve only been using fleur power (I', NC35 as well) but very very lightly, as it is reeeally pigmented. but this might be better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i tried fleur power but i could never make it work for me! i hope mocha works for you!!!


----------



## Civies (Jun 4, 2010)

I can't seem to make pink blushes work at all on me! The only thing that somewhat works is dollymix, other than that the only shade that's closest to pink that I have is springsheen and it's not even pink !


----------

